
Having Trouble Getting Yourself To Write? Here are some tips - ColinWright
http://www.happiness-project.com/happiness_project/2012/01/having-trouble-getting-yourself-to-write-xx-tips.html
======
mitchie_luna
I like the tips of the author. If I may add, the writer should always have a
pen/pencil and notebook on his side so that when an idea came in, he is ready
to write it down. Sometimes, the idea should be written immediately so that it
will not escape, because if it does, you may not able to recall it.

